
Ask HN: What should I do with my slack app, Pixibot? - rgbasin
I built a slack app called Pixibot about a year ago<p>Currently I have about 400 users, acquired mostly through one Show HN posting, PH, and some time on Slack&#x27;s &#x27;New and Noteworthy&#x27; section<p>The app costs me $60&#x2F;month to maintain (Heroku hosting, mostly). I didn&#x27;t charge any of the users when they signed up, so I have no revenue, currently.<p>I&#x27;m running out of money to keep this app alive. Any recommendations on what I should do with the app? Thanks!<p>Website: www.pixibot.co
Slack App Store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;slack.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;A0PH9KM9P-pixibot
======
brudgers
My random advice from the internet:

If it is a business, charge everyone to make money or shut it down because it
is not.

If it is a hobby and $60/month is not worth the pleasure it brings, shut it
down and do something enjoyable.

For what it is worth, if you're shutting it down, just pulling the plug and
walking away to avoid drama is o.k. in my opinion. Yeah it might put a few
users out, but a providing a long wind down doesn't change the amount of work
anyone has to do except you (and for you it is more). The analogy is leaving a
workplace, life for everyone else will go on.

Good luck.

